# Gantt-Diagramm mit JavaScript



## JavaUncle (8. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute

weis einer von Euch, ob schon mal jemand so ein Gantt-Diagramm in JavaScript erstellt hat? Dann müssen wir das Rad nicht ganz neu erfinden (sondern nur halb... immerhin)

Gruß
JavaUncle


----------



## lay-z-cow (13. Februar 2008)

Hi,

schau mal auf ajaxrain.com nach. Da gibt es einige Diagramm-Tools für JS.

gruß

.:lay-z-cow:.


----------

